
Ask HN: Rust, anyone? - softwareman
Hi Guys,<p>Anyone using Rust in production supporting millions of users?<p>Also, have you found any blocker issues with the language?
======
davidhyde
Firefox is written in rust, millions of users indeed. But to answer your
question, no, I wish I could deploy something written in rust to production. I
don’t think there is a problem with the language, just a risk of not being
able to find developers to support it. I think a lot of companies are on the
sidelines about it still. Given that it’s a difficult language to learn there
may be some fear in that area about its future.

------
pornel
Cloudflare uses it in prod:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17077358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17077358)

Here's a list of companies: [https://www.rust-
lang.org/friends.html](https://www.rust-lang.org/friends.html)

